# f_399 air install



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

was suppose to be a lil secret but so many people know already lol
its should work for my basic need of drive-ability but also having the option of dropping it down when parked
car in question:








the hardware:
















































































Rear bags are with mr dorbritz, the master installer lol
Should have it installed this weekend with the help of a bunch of awesome friends
Will notch the frame and take out the swaybar
Wish me luck
*Thanks to [email protected] and http://www.ridetech.com *


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: f_399 air install (f_399)*

should look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: f_399 air install (tmvw)*

Do it up AJ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: f_399 air install (Still Fantana)*

PS: Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the sway go under the axle? Unless if you're looking for more side/side independent movement, it would be virtually useless to take out for clearance purposes.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: f_399 air install (tmvw)*

i am not sure
i asked a couple bagged guys here and they said to go ahead take the sway bar out


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: f_399 air install (f_399)*

screw the gti, do the passat on bags!


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: f_399 air install (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i am not sure
i asked a couple bagged guys here and they said to go ahead take the sway bar out


my swaybar endlinks started causing issues for me. one bent somehow and it started rubbing the tire/wheel. i just took out the endlinks and havent had a problem since. the front swaybar doesnt get in the way of snything so i left it in. my rear sway seemed to have no effect whether it was in or out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by windsorvr at 2:48 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: f_399 air install (tmvw)*

the axle ends up resting on the sway, limiting the ability to go lower


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i am very curious to see how low i can get








its on h&r ultra low


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Simple and easy.








the sway bar will pinch in between the lower arm and axle.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i am very curious to see how low i can get








its on h&r ultra low

as long as you don't bottom out the internal valving, you'll be fine. you'll have other things that prevent you from getting lower if the valving isn't bottomed out








PS: Are you planning on keeping the fat 5's?


_Modified by tmvw at 6:48 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*

its gonna look good.
all i want to do is open that envelope now.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

When did AJ get fat 5s?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_When did AJ get fat 5s?
















ok sorry, euro A8 "flat" fives


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (tmvw)*

I'm sorry i only understand literall-ness, not almosts















/threadjack
AJ i want to come out this weekend and see evrything, might have to squeeze a few hours in to come hang out with you guys and lend a hand or 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

sure thing, justin!
any help is welcome and greatly appreciated, text me and ill let you know of our progress
calvin, i am keeping the wheels for now, we'll see how it looks


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_sure thing, justin!
any help is welcome and greatly appreciated, text me and ill let you know of our progress
calvin, i am keeping the wheels for now, we'll see how it looks 


depending on how the fronts are all set up, you might be limiting yourself with the tire size. 215/40 right?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

215 40 18 8.5 wide and i think et45
5mm spacers in the back
thinking of putting the 5 in front and either going 8 or 10 in the back


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_215 40 18 8.5 wide and i think et45
5mm spacers in the back
thinking of putting the 5 in front and either going 8 or 10 in the back

definitely need 215/35 up front if you want to lay it out


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*

oh man so much expenses lol
ill see how it is then decide if i do wanna go even lower


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

You will want too, but just dial the stance in now, then go back when you get the tires, but it probably would be a good idea for the "Laid Out" low...he seems to be one of the low-ER fifs


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i guess we will set the coils as low as they go and work from there
ideally i would want my driving height about an inch higher then my current height (i am a ***** lol)


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i guess we will set the coils as low as they go and work from there


ahh young grasshoppa








the bag needs to sit above the tire no matter what to avoid rubbing a hole through them. again, depends on how your struts are, they can be set the lowest and not have a problem or they can be spun up 2" in order not have a problem with clearance.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Wow AJ i didnt think u were gonna give in.. 
1. remove the sway. Done! 
2. a 215/35 would jelp a little.
3. u can put the wheels out to et35 and still tuck (idk what they are now) 
3.1 a combination of 2 and 3 will give u more clearance to turn the collar down by at least 1/2"-3/4". 
4. dont listen to cal, he doenst have air yet. 
5. hurry up and get this done. 
6. dont forget to do ur notch.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Cal.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

thats a cool little setup bro, good luck


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
4. dont listen to cal, he doenst have air yet. 


Bahahahaha...but seriously though, dont


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

***** you guys, im goin' home


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

damn man, i thought that you were going to do it for a while. i cant wait to see it all done at autumnbahn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish i had mine by then


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_215 40 18 8.5 wide and i think et45
5mm spacers in the back
thinking of putting the 5 in front and either going 8 or 10 in the back

if you have stock fenders you wont be able to use spacers on those wheels. maybe the front but not the rear. i tried a 5mm on the rear and the wheel lip was touching fender. well that was how my a8's fit at least


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

should be done saturday evening... reason i bought the airpod was the simplicity and ease of install and i also have a group of great guys helping
5mm spacers:








i saw 17" polished corvette sawblades tonight and got me thinking










_Modified by f_399 at 10:38 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (f_399)*

a lot of people are curious about the air pod. please report back on noise levels, fill time, tank capacity (number of raise/drops before compressor kicks on) and ability to paint/wrap or decorate the plastic cover (if you're going to)
looking good, i love how low mk5's go on air.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

yeah bro that air pod is pretty sweet, the only thing i dont like is you cant personalize the setup. 
could you run a water trap with that setup?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_yeah bro that air pod is pretty sweet, the only thing i dont like is you cant personalize the setup. 
could you run a water trap with that setup?

u dont have to keep it in the pod, u can take it off, and set-it up all ur own way.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i am not sure
and yes you can take it apart
it can easily be put in the spare tire area with half the tank exposed like other installs
dorbritz is going to do something with the airpod cover and might be displayed openly for show
even i am not sure how we are going to set it up, i trust dorbritz and his creative mind


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

i like this. i want a time elapse video of you guys installing it.








good luck. this will be nasty


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

Thanks for the mention... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait to see this finished...you're not planning on making the drive to h20 are you?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

yeah Drew has skills


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thanks Santi!
The crazy part is not only do we have this one set for install this weekend we have another.
2 bag jobs in one weekend w/ paint work to boot. 
Next weekend is another as well, oh man.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I would nix that plastic leader line and put a real braided one into a water trap..
other than that the whole air in a box thing looks good and i'm curious to see how well it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice, another guy from wetdub on air!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
4. dont listen to cal, he doenst have air yet. 
















car looks good man! i cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

wow another fif, cant wait to see it that set up looks so simple, car is going to look sick


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

D, AJ see you guys this weekend...
What time is this planned for? Kat wants to come check it out too...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I think we are going to start around 9ish, come on out.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

x2 
ill be there no later then 9


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

Pretty sure i'll be there early afternoon lol.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Want to come check out progress and hang for awhile lend a hand or two.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

less than 24 hours till the install


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

This was sick today AJ. I can't believe how good the car looks. I still need to see how the car looks on the sawblades not for you anymore but just to check. I think you guys talked me into going on bags now too.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (klg0143)*

im jealous.
where are you taking your car for the install?
just for future reference, thanks!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_This was sick today AJ. I can't believe how good the car looks. I still need to see how the car looks on the sawblades not for you anymore but just to check. I think you guys talked me into going on bags now too.

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Oh believe me it happened. Dorbritz basically did it with help of a few of us on dfdubs. Major major props to dorbritz for doing 2 air installs in 2 days.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (klg0143)*

Thanks to drew(dorbritz... 2 completed bag installs in 2 days) and all that came to help! I appreciate all the hard work you did.

The weather was crappy due to hurricane ike but we got it done.
Things left to do:
- paint airpod cover
- notch frame
- maybe purchase smaller bags in the rear to go lower but not sure i want the odd "reverse rake" look
Camera died and dont have shots of the car down


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

awesome! hows everything working?
put any miles on it yet?
and can i ask what you guys are doing here?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looks good so far...
but, 1. why did u remove the hub and brake and such?/? 2, those rear bags seems dangerous being so close to the bolt for the shock...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i dont know, i had 1 guy in charge of that, he has done a bunch of mk5 suspension installs so i trusted him... may take longer but it worked
we looked at it, close but there is clearance, i dont think these bags change "width" whether its fully inflated or deflated
i am considering smaller rear bags, right now the wheel is right on the fender
18x8.5 on 215 40 18




_Modified by f_399 at 11:45 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_awesome! hows everything working?
put any miles on it yet?
and can i ask what you guys are doing here?









pretty sure they were cutting the swaybar
drove it home 50 miles tonight and everything is working great


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i dont know, i had 1 guy in charge of that, he has done a bunch of mk5 suspension installs so i trusted him... may take longer but it worked
we looked at it, close but there is clearance, i dont think these bags change "width" whether its fully inflated or deflated
i am considering smaller rear bags, right now the wheel is right on the fender
18x8.5 on 215 40 18

doing regular suspensions compared to air is completely different. There isnt 'smaller' bags per say, unless you get a sleeve bag, but you can get the UVAIR bags that everyone else is running on those, and bags do blow outwards when inflated,.. i would double check that.. and be careful with it. u gotta think, when it hits a bump its gonna compress but air pressure isnt gonna change, that means its gonna blow outwards, like a balloon would, just a really thick one..


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

we just had him take the suspension assembly out, drew did stuff related to air
will double check that rear bag, thanks for the heads up
ill try to take pictures of the car tom


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi- that one picture where the axle was hanging that was cesar. Thats his way of getting the coilover off I don't know why. 
Other picture I think Joel is cutting the sway off? Not sure I don't remember when that was taken but I mean thats like all he cut off the car underneath it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_Santi- that one picture where the axle was hanging that was cesar. Thats his way of getting the coilover off I don't know why. 

is not necessary at all, specially with coilovers... stock MAYBE. but hey if it got done thats what counts...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

yeah, i have no complaints as long as it gets done


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

santi, the bags in the rear are slam specialties re-6 bags. They make a smaller bag that is a re-5 bag. The great thing about those bags are they don't expand in width. Also, I have found that the double below bag helps in offset angles better than the single below bag. That is the bag I am running in my setup. They also preform a little better than the the rear ua bags anf Aj is looking to still R/T this car.
I also prefer the short cut to get the coilovers out but had my hands full.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

more pictures from a friend


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

slam specialties is GREAT stuff, thats what my friend always ran on his minitrucks and it's what he is usin on his passat and i'll be using on my caddy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_santi, the bags in the rear are slam specialties re-6 bags. They make a smaller bag that is a re-5 bag. The great thing about those bags are they don't expand in width. Also, I have found that the double below bag helps in offset angles better than the single below bag. That is the bag I am running in my setup. They also preform a little better than the the rear ua bags anf Aj is looking to still R/T this car.
I also prefer the short cut to get the coilovers out but had my hands full.









ok got it.. i might start having people get those, i need to find a local machine shop to make me some brackets... 
well looks sweet, all great work dude!!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

just fyi, i have the smaller airpod(3 gallon tank, 1 compressor) and it works fine for what i want it to do and its not loud with the cover on
i can barely hear it over my exhaust


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

You cut the nipple off right?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

we realized that and cut them off too


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I think that you will find the re-5 bag to work awesome santi for future install. I cut that off already. he sits a little higher because of the re-6 bag. So if he wants to go lower we will need to go to the re-5 bag. I also did a NB this weekend w/ the re-5 bag and it lays the the rear sub frame against the under body.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

well then its the wheel holding u up. u need something that sits in a little further.. like some sick 6-slots...


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_well then its the wheel holding u up. u need something that sits in a little further.. like some sick 6-slots...









great idea santi, he can buy mine so he doesnt have to pay for shipping


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
great idea santi, he can buy mine so he doesnt have to pay for shipping









my idea, my wheels..








dont be trying to play dirty...








i need new wheesl more than u do..


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

ill never pull it off as good as paulito or flow did


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_ill never pull it off as good as paulito or flow did


its the same car








and trust me, even if i have to come over there, i'll make shiz happen.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
its the same car










yeah, paulito has changed a few things here and there


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

Oh so as soon as i get there cams stops working








Had alot of fun chilling w. you guys, and "lending a hand" every now and again.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

i know, well go get some pics already...


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_ill never pull it off as good as paulito or flow did


aw thanks but i cant take credit for the stance that was all flow. i did get the front down alot though, you cant get your finger under the subframe bolts.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

imagine this but higher and my wheels lol








rear wheels on the fender and front wheels about 1/2 and inch to the fender
how did you get the fronts to go lower? we took the swaybar but no notch yet on h&r ultra lows


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

the frame is notched, no sway bar, and i have mason tech struts. mason tech sent me new collars but they hit the tire, so i modified the original ones and got the front about a half in lower from that pic


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

damn!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

it's because your H&Rs have such wimpy threading















You need to find someone selling some deeper threaded struts or sell yours and get some mason techs and find some w.e dampening aftermarket rear struts to throw in


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i am happy i can drive the car and be somewhat low when parked
i am done spending $$$ on this car
only thing i am willing to do is to notch the front frame and try to get the rear lower either by getting new bags or having drew do more fab work with the current ones


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

Just putting it out there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i like the way it looks AJ honestly


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Just putting it out there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i like the way it looks AJ honestly

thanks man, theres always something bigger and better... WHY?! lol


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

I have a couple of tricks to get the front lower.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
thanks man, theres always something bigger and better... WHY?! lol










Because we are a nation of one-uppers


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

friend took a video
http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...5.flv
http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv
thanks ross



_Modified by f_399 at 4:08 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
my idea, my wheels..








dont be trying to play dirty...








i need new wheesl more than u do.. 

haha thats funny because i think i need my wheels gone more then you do


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_friend took a video
http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...5.flv
http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv
thanks ross

_Modified by f_399 at 4:08 PM 9-15-2008_

Welcome, car looks so lagit Aj. I know the rear isnt as low as you want but be patient I'm sure it will happen!


_Modified by VAGwhore at 2:46 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thanks man, cant wait to get nice shots of yours laid out


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_thanks man, cant wait to get nice shots of yours laid out



Sigh you and me both....


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
is not necessary at all, specially with coilovers... stock MAYBE. but hey if it got done thats what counts... 

I didn't do it cesar did drew was giving him crap for it because it took a long time.


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (klg0143)*









OHHH I'm in this picture!!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (klg0143)*

So is joel lol


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_So is joel lol

But I am taller


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_
But I am taller









True story


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

forgot the camera at home so i used a webcam to record lol
http://s56.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv
i still havent had time to take pictures


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
haha thats funny because i think i need my wheels gone more then you do









we can argue this for hours... i dont wanna thread jack... 

_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_
I didn't do it cesar did drew was giving him crap for it because it took a long time.








you kids.... 

_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
i still havent had time to take pictures










you slacking AJ...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

lol
it worked and nothing broke so i am happy


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

whats the size of the rear bags when fully colapsed?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

2.9" deflated to 10" inflated
always maintains a 6" diameter inflated or deflated


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_lol
it worked and nothing broke so i am happy










thats the idea... after install thats when fine tunning comes.


----------



## mkvgtiTX (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

nice, cant wait to see this in person


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_You cut the nipple off right? 









there is your problem


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thats already been cut, we just test fitted it on that picture


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
there is your problem


It was cut down, that was just a test fit pic


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

It was cut down, that was just a test fit pic

it needs to be removed completely, and u said u took out hte bump stops also???


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

i haven't seen a pic yet, but i heard the fronts are basically the same height as you were on coils?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_i haven't seen a pic yet, but i heard the fronts are basically the same height as you were on coils?

it sits about half an inch lower in front
frame needs to be notched, on coils my axle was pretty much laying on the frame



_Modified by f_399 at 10:41 AM 9-16-2008_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
it needs to be removed completely, and u said u took out hte bump stops also??? 

yes sir, we are back to work tonight for some fine tuning
hasnt been 3 days since we got it on the ground 
as a lot have said... just need to fine tune a couple of things


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Not to sound like an ass







but all you guys that are nit picking just remember I did 2 bag install in 2 days. There is some adjustment to be done on both.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
it sits about half an inch lower in front
frame needs to be notched, on coils my axle was pretty much laying on the frame


oh ok. you happy with the height or you want to get the front lower?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

did you chop the lower one or mess with the controll arm?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*

always want go lower








we'll see what else can be done but so far i am very satisfied with the outcome
rear is right where it should be... would be nice to go lower but like you said mk5 rear fenders makes the car look like it has reverse rake


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Lower one has been cut, I am going to take another half inch off.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_

rear is right where it should be... would be nice to go lower but like you said mk5 rear fenders makes the car look like it has reverse rake


yea, it looks amazing just by itself, but when a full car shot, it looks so ridiculous, even if the rockers/skirts are still normal front raked. stupid fenders.
how much clearance do you have between the bag and the top of the tire? if theres room, im sure you can get a machine shop to thread the strut more.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

where is the inner sleeve in reference to the strut body?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

there is actually a decent amount of clearance... weak h&rs lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Not to sound like an ass







but all you guys that are nit picking just remember I did 2 bag install in 2 days. There is some adjustment to be done on both.









quit ur bitching...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
quit ur bitching...

















it was just a long week, got my car done saturday then worked on the bug all of sunday+ more


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_








it was just a long week, got my car done saturday then worked on the bug all of sunday+ more


but there was like 30 of you guy.... 
i do shiz alone around here, all my peoples are too lazy to drive to my house since i live like 30-45mins from their place


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

if anything, the number of people slowed him down


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Be nice Santi or I will ghost something in to your engine cover.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_if anything, the number of people slowed him down

exactly.... 30>1









_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Be nice Santi or I will ghost something in to your engine cover.









some bewbies








i'm just messing with you guys, i'm @ school bored as F**K and i need entertainment until 1:30pm


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
exactly.... 30>1








some bewbies








i'm just messing with you guys, i'm @ school bored as F**K and i need entertainment until 1:30pm 

a few helped most watched, it was like a bag/hurricane party.









maybe.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
a few helped most watched, it was like a bag/hurricane party.









maybe.
















hurricane parties are f'ing awesome.. we have those every summer, except this one...


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
a few helped most watched, it was like a bag/hurricane party.









maybe.









Yeah there was so many of us that half were sitting around doing nothing. Went smoother on Ross's bug I actually helped feeding lines and ****. There had to be 13 or 14 guys out there with AJ's car. On sunday we had like 7ish.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (klg0143)*

haha, ya there were alot of people around....
i'm glad i didnt have to do much


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

we got it done though and that counts for a lot 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
go team!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

much much better... we still need outside pics... i wanna see this front... gotta do the bearing mod.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Here are a few of the pics I have AJ.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

i like how the pod looks, i wish the water trap was hidden.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i like how the pod looks, i wish the water trap was hidden. 

i requested it to be mounted there...i thought it looked cool lol and its an easy access, there is already water in there 
if i change my mind i may move it.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

Yah, I've been amazed at how quickly the water accumulates.
Install looks good. The airpod definitely keeps things clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I think I am going to build a box to match the pod and hide the water trap.


----------



## isdereks (Nov 26, 2007)

Total build cost using the Airpod?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

drew w/ the Ideas!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh man looks much better now AJ being lower. Did you guys just take the top mount off?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thanks, glad it got lower too!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

The pod looks good Drew!
Glad you got it lower, and your little hiccup fixed this morning


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
and your little hiccup fixed this morning
















that was messed up lol
i hate it when somethings not right in the car
i kept it on ride height over lunch, ill check when i get home if it held air. 
thanks for your tips, there are only a few people in dfw i can ask about these kind of problems


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

werd, no problem!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

thanks to drew, santi, calvin and ride tech as well
thats how worried i was, i asked everyone lol


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_thanks to drew, santi, calvin and ride tech as well
thats how worried i was, i asked everyone lol


np dood. good to see it's back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so this makes 3 TX peeps, that post on wetdub, that have air now. you guys gotta come to the next meet so we can get some group pics.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_so this makes 3 TX peeps, that post on wetdub, that have air now. you guys gotta come to the next meet so we can get some group pics.

4 if you count D and one guy on pumps


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
4 if you count D and one guy on pumps










And the guy in Houston with the GTI Wagon thing


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
And the guy in Houston with the GTI Wagon thing

"golf variant"














(cept stateside)


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
"golf variant"














(cept stateside)


Whatever it is its ugly!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

front bumper could fix alot of it, but w.e.

/OT


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_thanks to drew, santi, calvin and ride tech as well
thats how worried i was, i asked everyone lol


no problem dude, glad i could help!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

glad it went down bro!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
4 if you count D and one guy on pumps









the more the merrrier then!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

took some quick pictures


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

looking good holmes!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thanks bud
front needs work
more low


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

what happened to "Oh its good, i'm just glad i can go up and down?"


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_what happened to "Oh its good, i'm just glad i can go up and _more_ down ?"






















 
edited LOL 
this crap is addicting


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

True story...glad it's working out for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*








i dont have to say it, do i? 
looks good BUT, ___________.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i agree... drew is probably sick of seeing my car by now
ill give him a break, he has worked so much this past week
i know he has something in mind to get it lower


----------



## dtempelmeyer (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Looks great, AJ!
Now let's do mine in a couple weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (dtempelmeyer)*

We will get that front down here in a few weeks.


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

You get the problem fixed from tuesday night?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow i just read the whole thread.. Looks great
How much was the entire setup?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: f_399 air install (f_399)*









































































































oh man my front really needs to get lower


----------



## lonestar22 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: f_399 air install (f_399)*

****in legit!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

This makes me want a mark five.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice rolling shots!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_nice rolling shots!

we have a great photographer down here
http://www.jakeb.net


----------



## 514rabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow. Pure seks!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (514rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514rabbit* »_Wow. Pure seks!

thank you!
still need to work on getting the front lower
show last weekend:










































_Modified by f_399 at 2:43 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

http://s56.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

Damn AJ thats so legit!
Glad to see you picked that up!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Damn AJ thats so legit!
Glad to see you picked that up!

thanks man, yeah its a neat little thing that is quite useless lol 
its just cool to use


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

Do you have any pics of how the control panel is set up?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (steaguejr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steaguejr* »_Do you have any pics of how the control panel is set up?

put it here for now, nothing fancy








plan was to cut a hole and install it flushed but havent done it yet
might put it in the center console tray, not yet certain lol
for now its ok, wire is hidden so i doent bother me


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

ok cool. how long did it take everything to install? And how is the ride?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

install took longer then expected due to weather and the tight space in the garage to work in, we did it in 6 hours but could easily cut it down to 3 or 4 especially with the airpod
ride is great, full soft on ksports up front


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (514rabbit)*

A different look for 09
Lorinser LM6 Replicas 19x8.5 et30
215 35 19








will take much better pictures this weekend, car is also dirty


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

i fregn' love those new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_A different look for 09
Lorinser LM6 Replicas 19x8.5 et30
215 35 19








will take much better pictures this weekend, car is also dirty

dam you! you and you nice weather, if i was keeping my car i was going to do those!!! looks good though bro real good!!!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*








those look good!


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

very nice man, gonna run the vw caps?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

those look pretty sick.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

damn i didnt know you got those AJ!
car is sick as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

had to run steelies for a few weeks so might as well have fun with it
traded my regular steelies for 4 spares lol


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (f_399)*

Do you have a picture of your front ksports and bags assembled?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

no sorry but ill take a picture the next time i take the wheels out


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (f_399)*

TIA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have ksports also and my management is on it's way. I want to get an idea of how it looks so I don't install these blindly.
BTW, I really like your install with the airpod. I would've loved to go that route you went, but the budget didn't allow it.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Asked a friend to take pictures, not sure what i am doing the wheels, they might be sold
Friend came over to take pictures with 30 minute notice, thanks Jakeb

_Quote, originally posted by *"c0ntr0lz"* »_


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

those wheels are awesome looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they fit ur car so perfect for sum reason







dont get rid of em


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thanks man!


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

Looks nice. Oh how I wish we it was warm here all year round...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

looking good mr AJ


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thank you sir!
cant wait to see your new shoes


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Straight pimpin', nice lookin car. I have been thinking about doing my mk5, and was also curious about the airpod.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

airpod has been great
easy to install and has been reliable


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

absolutley lovin those wheels. good sh** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

but $$$$. I like the wheels, take them to a shop and have them mill down the hubs to make them tuck like crazy 
Is everyone in Dallas coming down for HWB?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
Is everyone in Dallas coming down for HWB? 

pretty sure a lot of us are coming down
question is... will the houston crew show?








dallas may have had the biggest group last year


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (514rabbit)*

my fronts need to go DOWN... trying to see what options i have before actually buying different struts

does anybody see anything creative i can do to get these struts shorter? the shock body is adjustable and actually completely screws out of the bottom piece


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

AJ i know i've told u before many many times.. But sell them ****ty ksports, and get some FK's... 
Option 2, take the sway bar end link piece off.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

took the sway link out already
yeah i know i need to get rid of this but i need to quit spending so i was just checking if there is anything else i can do with these
any fab work to get fks to go low or can i just swap them in?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

no fab work... Jsut put them in. But i know for fact that 19s are holding you up as well. dont think ur frame is gonna touch w/ 19s. even w/ FK's.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

gotcha, thanks


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

aj's been trying to sell the wheels but no ones biting








see you in h-town later this month aj


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

from the weekend road trip


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

looked awesome this weekend aj, i rode that low for a lil bit and i ended up with 3 half inch balls of rubber from my tire. one on my fender (covering a burn in the fender







), one on the lip of the wheel, and one on the passenger door rubstrip


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Nice rolling shot! Whats that on your front fender?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

a band aide for a self inflicted boo boo


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Car looks great in the rolling shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

thanks bud!


































_Modified by f_399 at 11:01 AM 4-28-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

love those wheels on there AJ .figure out a way to make them tuck more...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks! i am so close to getting fk's... something i dont need but want!
other shots from the show... i need to do something about that damn sub


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_










bahahaha who's that guy in the back!?









_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_









im glad atleast some of my air build made it to the show


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i am on ksport and with the notch the axle barely goes into the notch
my shock body is as short as it gets... it looks like the shock maxes out before it could go all the way into the notch
























fk's are in the near future


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

2 questions. 
why dont you camber in the front. it should make you able to tuck. it helps out a lot. or did you..
















2 did you leave the bumpstops on the shocks when you put the bags on? when i cut mine it dropped the car significantly. 


_Modified by charlie hayes at 6:30 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey f_399, did u ever get the Ksports any lower? im looking into bagging mine as well.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

im modding mine this week. if it works ill let you know how to do it. im sitting at 22.5 right now and i think if this works it will be low.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im still in the research stage for air ride but i cant seem to find where to get the plates to fit above and below the bags? does anyone make em for MKVs or do i needa have them custom made?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

the lowest i got it before the notch was 21 3/4, thats pretty weak for bags
let me know if you find away to get them lower, i have no bumpstops, no sway link and shock body is as short as it gets
what plates are you referring to? fronts just fit in place of the spring, in the rear i got brackets from baak2basics 

_Modified by f_399 at 6:02 PM 5-3-2009_


_Modified by f_399 at 6:21 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

That pod is sick, I saw one of those kits while flipping through a Jegs mag. the other night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, AJ. Have you put more thought into the idea of taking off the female threaded part of the shock body, and having a pipe welded on in its place to get a little lower?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_Hey, AJ. Have you put more thought into the idea of taking off the female threaded part of the shock body, and having a pipe welded on in its place to get a little lower?

yes i have and looks like charlie(hayes?) has the same issue and he bored out the bottom mount of the coilovers and got the top piece to go further in
i will probably try that out and see what happens 
thanks for the tip!


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

What I'm thinking of doing is buying the advanced pillowball mounts from K-Sport.
http://www.ksportusa.com/asp/p...=pm02
I would press out the screws, and flip the mount and attach it upside down like that.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

hmmm interesting, is this to get lower?
i dont have anything between the bags and the ksport top mount


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_the lowest i got it before the notch was 21 3/4, thats pretty weak for bags
let me know if you find away to get them lower, i have no bumpstops, no sway link and shock body is as short as it gets


Hey, f_399, car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now, are you able to lay the frame on the ground? I got my "new" Bagyards in, and those b*ches able to put the front on the floor, although, I'm on 18's with 215/35 tires.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

nah man, i have along way to go especially on my 19's








laying frame on 19s has been done but i dont think i can with the specs on mine
- it will lay on the inner part of the fender before the frame hits the ground
i need to do what charlie hayes did and see if i can get any lower
glad your car is on the ground, i bet it looks sick!


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_hmmm interesting, is this to get lower?
i dont have anything between the bags and the ksport top mount


Ahhh, then that plan wont work for you. My front struts are much like the HPS system with the top mount tapering at the top.
I have been considering cutting off the "bell" on the top of the strut tower, and welding a steel plate in its place, and mounting the brackets on top of the tower, much like the Mazda 3 setup. Maybe that is something you could consider as well?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

damn looks like a lot of chopping lol
let me see what i can do with the lower mount, if that doesnt work then ill try other methods


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

you will lay frame with the mod i did. i was 21 1/4 on coilovers....








on 17s
basically the lower mount changes diameter inside so that you cant spin the shock body all the way through the lower mount. so it does 2 good things. it exposes a ton of shock so it rides nicer when its low and it gets you dumped. 








where the bolts where. thats with the spring spun all the way down and like about 5-6 inches of shock exposed still so on air you can suck that shock down where the spring you cant. 








so the inside should now look like this. straight through. i paid a guy at a machine shop $40 bucks for it and he had a huge smile on his face and so did i after i put it in.
hope that helps if you got anymore questions about the ksports let me know. im positive they will dig those bolts into the ground with out trying.


_Modified by charlie hayes at 3:46 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thanks for all the the info bud
i will try to get that done!


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_thanks for all the the info bud
i will try to get that done!

Yes AJ you need this. Even if it only gets another 1/2" its worth it.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

the bottom piece is ready to be picked up from the machine shop and will put it on when i get back home
hopefully it works, will post up this evening


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Your car is so tastefully done! Keep up the good work.. I always check this thread when I'm on the air-ride section.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

got it down about 1/2 - 3/4 inch not as much as i would have wanted but ah well
pardon the mess and the band aide lol
before








after








at least i got it to tuck wheel

thanks to daniel for helping out!


_Modified by f_399 at 9:16 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

did you do what charlie suggested?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

yes sir but somehow the shock wont go all the way through the bottom mount
i may have the shop bore it out more because it was pretty rough and i am pretty sure its preventing the shock to go all the way thorugh


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

Like it a lot AJ


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_yes sir but somehow the shock wont go all the way through the bottom mount
i may have the shop bore it out more because it was pretty rough and i am pretty sure its preventing the shock to go all the way thorugh

yeah, i would take it to a machine shop so they can get it pretty precisely matched up to the upper part.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

i told you. should have got that sh*t flush. oh well it looooks really good now. 
how much did they charge you?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*

$45
yeah the shock body is still spinning down the lower mount but its getting hard... ill spin it down more tom
ride is so much better though, i used to bottom out the shock every other bump


























_Modified by f_399 at 12:41 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Damn Aj, looking good.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

i will have pics tomorrow on stealies. if my friend answers the phone. 
im glad that worked for you. you almost wasted time and money switching to fks.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

Car looks really nice with those wheels. Great mod to get the front lower for those type of coils. I like your valve setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by hellaSmoked at 1:48 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats a good lookin wheel.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*

Looks soooooooo good AJ.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (klg0143)*

update:
going replace some lines coming out of the tank as i have a small leak. i think it was how i cut the hoses, i just got a proper line cutter
i am also going to try to route the exhaust/dump outside the car
besides that everything has been great, just got the car back from being at the dealership for almost 2 weeks. good thing the guy taking care of my car has air ride on his car as well.
front struts have been great after doing what charlie recommended (thanks for that!) it at 21-3/4" on 19's


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

You need new wheelssssssss!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

got it done, thanks to jason for lending me his tube cutter and giving me some 3/8th lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_You need new wheelssssssss!

i tried








i am just gonna have to keep these, ahh well



_Modified by f_399 at 9:30 AM 6-17-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
i tried








i am just gonna have to keep these, ahh well


Good! you 're crazy to get rid of these...especially for what you were texting me about


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (f_399)*

dude, why would you get rid of those wheels? they spit hot fire! dylon dylon and dylon!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

looking good as usual AJ

_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i am also going to try to route the exhaust/dump outside the car

any pics? i have ideas for mine but i just want to see what others have done for it


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

not sure if your familiar with the art block but there are 2 ports for the exhaust/dump, one on each side








due to space issues with the air pod i just closed one side off








i ran a 3/8 line from the other side








drilled a hole in the same area as where other lines were and just put the 3/8 line through
with the windows up i can barely hear when i air out



_Modified by f_399 at 9:04 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Aj, do you have the measurements from how much the rear bag brackets were cut?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_Aj, do you have the measurements from how much the rear bag brackets were cut?

The top nipple was cut off the frame and it has no top plate. The bottom was cut approx 2 inches, basically the depth of the spring mount in the lower a-arm.
Edit: rear bags are slam specialties RE-6's


_Modified by dorbritz at 10:06 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

battle of the imports 
$40 + 105 degrees + 1.5 hour drive + weak showing = waste of time


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_battle of the imports 
$40 + 105 degrees + 1.5 hour drive + weak showing = waste of time









Bump.. because your car is SICK! Plain and simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thanks bud
just some pics from last sunday


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

I dont have work today so I cleaned the car and took some pictures
its a point and shoot and i am no pro so sorry for the quality
















































video for fun








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKJWssVBBks
Happy July 4th! Be safe!




_Modified by f_399 at 8:43 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

thanks to Mr. Drew Dorbritz:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Thanks Aj for trusting me with it.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

no, thank you!!!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

i was having issues with the other set so i got these cheap from a friend
now time to save up for "real" wheels 










_Modified by f_399 at 2:09 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

Buy those mason techs!


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (VW06GTI)*

the car sits so pretty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (.FLY GLI.)*

new wheels ordered, its gonna be a long 2 weeks


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_new wheels ordered, its gonna be a long 2 weeks 

Loved those Lorinsers- can't wait to see what's next. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

How close is the bag to the tire when aired out? Any rubbing when all the way down?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

ZOMGZZZZZ AJs getting new wheeellllllssssss!
Cant wait, they are going to look insane, glad you finally were able to pick em up








man you, matt, and **e* ALL got wheels..gimme like 2 weeks


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

lol, you can insert my name. you dont have to bleep it out. LOL
Going to look good AJ


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

i didnt know who knew what, sheesh....


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

yeah, I know, no real secrets here, maybe what I am doing to them when I get them,


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I can ruin that too if you'd like


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (CiDirkona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CiDirkona* »_How close is the bag to the tire when aired out? Any rubbing when all the way down?

knock on wood i havent rubbed in front 
i have had 19x8.5 et 30 and 18x8 et 25

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_ZOMGZZZZZ AJs getting new wheeellllllssssss!
Cant wait, they are going to look insane, glad you finally were able to pick em up








man you, matt, and **e* ALL got wheels..gimme like 2 weeks
















2 week wait, not so bad!
yeah i cant wait to see the new wheels on drew and what you have planned for yours! i still owe you $30!

_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
Going to look good AJ

thanks drew, cant wait to see yours
got the receipt yesterday, now the hard part... waiting!










_Modified by f_399 at 9:03 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

I figured the hard part would be paying.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_I figured the hard part would be paying.









the government did a good job of saving for me, so the check they gave me went to ccw lol


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_I figured the hard part would be paying.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
the government did a good job of saving for me, so the check they gave me went to ccw lol

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
the government did a good job of saving for me, so the check they gave me went to ccw lol


Just read through the whole thread. Car looks great AJ.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*

ahhh i cant read the reciept! pm me a high res


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

car looked amazing on all those reps







legit wheels will put it over the top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (whitepepper)*

Some of you dont visit the mk5 forum so here are the new wheels:








by Jake G


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

Wow, nice fitment! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

epic AJ, need to check it in person ASAP


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice! Love your car... love the wheels


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Looks so proper in person, Aj.
you did good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

awesome lighting setup, picture of the actual shot?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_awesome lighting setup, picture of the actual shot?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4781940


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

Perfect fitment is perfect.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome pics! what finish do you have on those? They look anodized


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

sickkkk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

That isht is fresh. Props


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

new pc background xD


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

about to get lower, will be putting back the mason tech top mounts:








Huge thank you to Darren (easytarget) for the struts, he gave me one hell of a deal. I owe you big time bud!
Should be delivered Thursday and installed shortly after
I am actually happy with my current drop but this will give me a better ride and lift


_Modified by f_399 at 12:43 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Once again, it was my pleasure AJ. 
P.S. The leader lines have 3/8th's fittings, not sure if you are running 3/8th's lines or not.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

glad to see this Aj


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

i l0o0o0o0oove your car AJ


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

AJ, let me know if you need fittings.. I have some extra I can send you for nothing if I have them


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

woohoo... can't wait...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (d.tek)*

NICE AJ!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to see them AJ.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*

car looks amazing, nice wheel choice btw . great job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

my dream wheels


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

from a local show


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

more from the same weekend:
got rock chips?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

take those bolts out aj.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

"we have touch down!!!"


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

is it weird that I like the steelies???
What happened to you wheels AJ?
where can I get just those stickers on the stelies?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

lol i like the steelies too 

i just took of the wheels for a couple of days 

new-er shots:


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

those look awesome! specs of wheels and tires?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Love it man...Im so jealous that I cant tuck my wheels up front like that yet. Im working on it though! How many other Mkv's do we have sitting fender in between tire and wheel (besides yours and mine)?


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

mine was doing that but i just sold the air, new air should be back on by the end of the month and the new wheels will fit the same. 18x10 et ~45 235/30 tire. will be getting better tires soon. 

AJ, what front struts are you running right now? i want to say air lifts but just checkin.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thanks! 

18x8.5 215 35 

18x9.5 225 40 

mason tech fronts 


Residentevol, your car is looking good too! pretty sure tom, kole and some other guys sit similar in the back 

why cant you tuck in front?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

I need to roll my fenders a bit more and perhaps cut some fender liner out. I also have been to lazy to remove the sway bar from the front so Im not sure if thats whats holding me up....any tips?


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

I still have my sway bar in (not connected) and I can still get the left side of my subframe to touch the ground. I think your tires are hitting the outside edges of the fender liners.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

^ha glad Im not the only lazy one....How much are you guys cutting away under there? I guess I can just hack it up a bit to try and bring it down.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

yeah it could be fender liner, offset, not sure on the swaybar, tires, notch?


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

mmmmm


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

photo by Randy Hernz


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

So sick ! Did you take out both sway bars?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

f_399 said:


> photo by Randy Hernz


 
Hell Yes :thumbup:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

trany stance :lol:


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Its what it shall be called from now on...Tranny stance. 

You can try and tuck all you want but I can still see that poke  

Looks great man :thumbup:


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

love. your. car. :thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

love it. Slammed to the ground looks so good.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

obviously dumped out it looks sick but even ur ride stance is dope bro, wat PSi do u normally ride ?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thanks! 

i used to ride 35 psi all around when i had h&r rear shocks that were pretty stiff 

since i have changed to stock rear shocks, they have so much more travel and the rear lips bang on the rear fender to a point where the fender got bent 

now i ride at a comfortable 50 psi all around. rides great but looks stupid lol


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

ha i got u man, i was just trying to dial in on my new set up and finally got it, and was curious as to ur stance cause it looked perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

f_399 said:


> trany stance :lol:


 Looks Great! This car needs to be featured in ET already :thumbup:


----------

